# Oh the horror!



## MattBearman (Nov 2, 2013)

So this weekend for the first (and last) time, I watched some of The Only Way is Essex. One of the guys on the show had an R8, and he was washing it with a sponge! A £1 yellow sponge I tell you!

I couldn't watch anymore after that, I had to turn off after watching a guy violate a £120,000 car like that. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

MattBearman said:


> So this weekend for the first (and last) time, I watched some of The Only Way is Essex....................................


Sorry but that's as far as I got! 
I automatically ignored the rest. :roll:


----------



## MattBearman (Nov 2, 2013)

Don't blame you, it was the worst 30 seconds of TV I've ever witnessed


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...

some nice sexy dumb whores tho!... i wouldn't mind spraying some of my protein juice on their face!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...
> 
> some nice sexy dumb whores tho!... i wouldn't mind spraying some of my protein juice on their face!


And hes off.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...


You would fit in well I'm sure........


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

jamman said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...
> ...


you too.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Fit what in! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh dear lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...
> 
> some nice sexy dumb whores tho!... i wouldn't mind spraying some of my protein juice on their face!


  :lol:

He shoots...........

He scores!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...
> ...


well ofcourse he would they all sleep with each other and prob have bucket _ _ _ _ _ 

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


bucket what? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

_ _ _ _ _



J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Seats?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

_ _ _ T S

|
|
|_ _

lol

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Only way is Essex, never even watched a minute, presume it's yet another car crash type program where all of the 'stars' go in the jungle or jump off Tom Daley's diving board, or get pregnant for OK & Hello magazine specials for the other 'stars' to read (or have read to them)?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no these people are just orange and didnt learn how to speak properly 

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

SHU' UUUUP!!!

That program's well reem, you're all just well jel!

:roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> _ _ _ T S
> | *S*
> | *E*
> | *A*
> ...


 No? 
_But second letter's a vowel, right? _ :wink:



NickG said:


> SHU' UUUUP!!!
> 
> That program's well reem, you're all just well jel!
> :roll:


 Prob a good reason you hide behind a rubber face w/comments like that. 

_For me 'n' others that didn't have a scooby what yer on about._ 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=reem
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... Well%20Jel

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=scooby :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > _ _ _ T S
> ...


yes it is but which one? lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Skeee said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > SHU' UUUUP!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: More than likely!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Only way is Essex, never even watched a minute, presume it's yet another car crash type program where all of the 'stars' go in the jungle or jump off Tom Daley's diving board, or get pregnant for OK & Hello magazine specials for the other 'stars' to read (or have read to them)?


I hate it too...you're probably referring to those big brother celebrity get me out of the jungle bollocks...can't believe so many like those type of programs!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Only way is Essex, never even watched a minute, presume it's yet another car crash type program where all of the 'stars' go in the jungle or jump off Tom Daley's diving board, or get pregnant for OK & Hello magazine specials for the other 'stars' to read (or have read to them)?
> ...


I'd love to produce a new big brother program, get all these d list celebs in there, leave them there for 3 months and let them think they were being filmed, but not screen anything at all. Let them out after a few months to an empty car park...

Now that would be funny


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> no these people are just orange and didnt learn how to speak properly
> 
> J
> xx


Now you leave David Dickinson out of this.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

He's a friggin giant ompa loompa lol

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...
> 
> some nice sexy dumb whores tho!... i wouldn't mind spraying some of my protein juice on their face!


why oh why would anybody feel inclined to post such inane crass posts ??


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > seen a few mins of it... Not sure if it was a parody of some kind or some new kind of comedy? What a bunch of stupid fucktards!...
> ...


why bother commenting? you're just a lonely piss flap.

you have very poor grammar.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


hahahhaha, :lol: ,, pathetic .. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

keep laughing you cockjuggling thundercant. :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hahah,, I am indeed,, :lol: :lol: :lol: ,,,, if I may suggest you could stop taking the pills and try some therapy , it may help you,,, but maybe not !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

you do seem to always piss people off...what's wrong roddy, did daddy touch you in the wrong place?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> you do seem to always piss people off...what's wrong roddy, did daddy touch you in the wrong place?


I seem to remember that from you once before, maybe you are familiar with that sort of experience, :? obviously your small brain has ran out of insults !!,, you don't shock any but you do surprise me a little,, I notice you have been a member on here for some 5 years,, mm you must have joined up at a very early age,, [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > you do seem to always piss people off...what's wrong roddy, did daddy touch you in the wrong place?
> ...


yes, ran out a little bit you jizzbreath. you do enjoy getting abused, don't you. is this some fetish that you have? :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


please refer to your other posting..


----------

